# Tampa, FL Gamers wanted



## andrew (Jun 6, 2002)

I'm looking for 2 more players for my weekend D&D games. We play every Saturday from 2pm until 8pm in North Tampa (Northdale/Carrollwood). We're in the middle of a campaign and the party is around 5th level. 

We'd prefer more experienced players because we have several newer players right now that could really benefit from some veteran guidance, but new players are still welcome. There's no smoking in the house, but we will have breaks for the bathroom, smoking, etc. 

Please email me directly (ahughey@mac.com) if you're interested. 

Thanks!


----------

